

 The Paulson Sino Forest loss - waterlesscloud
http://brontecapital.blogspot.com/2011/06/paulson-sino-forest-loss.html

======
waterlesscloud
Interesting blog on why Paulson blew it on Sino Forest, including some
interesting ruminations on team size and the hidden costs of having
specialists.

